# Articles About NIV 2011



## BibleCyst (Nov 13, 2011)

My shepherding elder has asked me to send him some resources about the NIV 2011. The elders at my church are (according to him) unaware of the update. Other reformed churches in the area are switching to the ESV as the pulpit Bible, so he is interested in obtaining information about the NIV update. Does anybody have any good articles about it?


----------



## Edward (Nov 13, 2011)

Out with the old, in with the new: NIV 2011 hits stores this month | Christian News on Christian Today

"Say good-bye to the NIV Bible as we know it and say hello to the updated, gender-inclusive NIV Bible which debuts in stores this month."

http://biblewebapp.com/niv2011-changes/

http://www.bpnews.net/bpnews.asp?id=35663

http://www.cbmw.org/Blog/Posts/CBMW-Responds-to-New-NIV2011


----------



## elnwood (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are some of the higher-profile reviews.

Favorable
Wisconsin Lutheran Synod Translation Evaluation Committee
http://www.wels.net/sites/wels/files/BORAM2011_supplemental_translationevaluationcommittee.pdf
Rod Decker
Review of 2011 edition of the NIV | NT Resources Blog
Dan Wallace
A Review of the NIV 2011: Part 1 of 4 | Parchment and Pen

Unfavorable
CBMW
CBMW » CBMW Responds to New NIV(2011)
Vern Poythress
http://www.dennyburk.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/2011-Poythress-Review-of-NIV-Gender-Language.pdf


----------

